# Vapemail, Finally



## Vaping Jakes (24/10/13)

It has been a hell of a day. Waiting for my package from SkyBlue Vaping. To top everything, I burnt out my last coil head at about 14:00. No vaping in between meetings makes me really cranky.
Finally the call from reception comes at about 17:00. Your package has arrived. 
Now I can sit back and end of my day with a new coil head in my Protank mini, fitted onto my brand new Zmax

Now to get home so I can play with the other goodies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/13)

What? Where? I see nothing? Pics or it did not happen.


----------



## Vaping Jakes (24/10/13)

Sorry, so exited, forgot about the visual proof


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derick (24/10/13)

Hehe, lots of Drama with your delivery - the delivery vehicle broke down, and they had to send someone to where he was standing, not to help him, but to take his packages and deliver them!

Glad they got it sorted


----------



## Vaping Jakes (24/10/13)

Derick, you might be glad, but I'm supper relieved that they made it. Was contemplating buying a packet of stinkies


----------



## Vaping Jakes (24/10/13)

Sorry, meant super, not supper. Have food on my brain from vaping this strawberry juice


----------



## Melinda (24/10/13)

In your picture when I look at the little blue bag with the coils as they are it seems like I packed you a little toy truck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (24/10/13)

Vaping Jakes said:


> Derick, you might be glad, but I'm supper relieved that they made it. Was contemplating buying a packet of stinkies


Yeah always good to have a backup - and then a backup for the backup - we were kinda spoilt with analogs - available just about anywhere


----------



## Andre (24/10/13)

Looks great. Enjoy the vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (24/10/13)

Can't wait for my mail tomorrow! This weekend is gonna rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (24/10/13)

nice one dude. let us know how it performs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (24/10/13)

denizenx said:


> nice one dude. let us know how it performs


 
Yes please, and don't be scared to write a review on our site - even if it is a bad one - only way we are going to know if a product is worth stocking or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

Melinda said:


> In your picture when I look at the little blue bag with the coils as they are it seems like I packed you a little toy truck


It does, it looks funny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

